# Old gold/aluminum products - how to use?



## longshadowfarms

I have some old plastic bottles of some form of powder and am trying to figure out what I can do with them. One says it is "3 Venus - Karat Gold Leaf" and the other is "53 Venus G.C.P. Aluminum Extra Brilliant" both made by U.S. Bronze Powder Works here in NY. The consistency is more metalic acting than embossing powder. I have no idea what real gold leaf would act like and whether or not you could get it in a "powdered" form. It doesn't quite act like powder in the way it moves around. It is kind of strange to describe but it is a powder that moves a bit like a thick liquid. It doesn't want to move position. They smell a little bit like crayon. Just curious if anyone has ever used something like these, has a clue what they might be and has any idea what to do with them.


----------



## CraftyDiva

Sounds like you have metalic pigment used to mix into paint to get the metalic look. if you mix them in a clear lacquer you'll get a metalic paint the color of whatever powder you use.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

You have some leafing for gilding wood. er, powdered leafing.

generally it's the powdered metal suspended in some form of medium. often water or glycerin.

it could be used as a mix in a thin top paint. or you could google for some "gilding" pages. Think...big fancy frames that are usually on big fancy paintings. (also was used a lot to decorate frames during the turn of the century..1890ish)


----------

